# Is it a turn off if a woman does not have curves?



## Secretaz

No boobs, no butt, nothing. What do you think?
Be honest please.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That's kind of a generalization. Most women are beautiful in their own way, some look better with curves and some look better cute/petite. If your thinking that your not beautiful, then your wrong. Don't let that retarded model crap you see on TV get to you.


----------



## The Professor

I said turn on, but not for boobs, they really don't matter. A nice butt is always a turn on, but "curves" don't really matter to me.


----------



## ChangeInProgress

A woman is attractive with or without curves.


----------



## David777

As a Man I love me some boobs and butt.

So yeah it's a turn off if she ain't got 'em.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

That's like asking women _"is it a turn-off if a man doesn't have a six-pack?"_

I'm sure guys with six-packs are (often) perceived as attractive but a guy doesn't have to have one to be attractive. I'm sure any women reading this can think of guys they like who aren't super muscular.

And it's the same with girls that have the huge boobs and huge butt. Guys run into women they think are sexy that don't have that kind of body.

To use famous examples, as attractive as Nicki Minaj is, there's other women that are attractive without having that body. Like Audrey Hepburn or Ellen Page. And a woman that has features like Audrey Hepburn or Ellen Page isn't less attractive than a woman who has features like Nicki Minaj. They're just attractive in a different way. Like I guess for some women, you might be attracted both to a famous athlete and a famous musician. But even though you like both of them, they'd be attractive in different ways.


----------



## Secretaz

BobbyByThePound said:


> That's like asking women _"is it a turn-off if a man doesn't have a six-pack?"_


Guys only need to go to gym to get a sixpack, but women have to get a plastic surgery to get boobs. So it's not like asking is it a turn off if guys do not have sixpack.


----------



## 50piecesteve

its not a turn off, but its not a turn on...


----------



## nemesis1

Secretaz said:


> Guys only need to go to gym to get a sixpack, but women have to get a plastic surgery to get boobs. So it's not like asking is it a turn off if guys do not have sixpack.


Your only 16, still time to develop. Lots of women dont 'blossom out' until late teens or early twenties.


----------



## UltraShy

Secretaz said:


> Guys only need to go to gym to get a sixpack...


It's a bit harder than that. The right genetics are also needed. A six pack is something that even many highly fit male athletes don't have. But then a six pack isn't required to be a top NFL quarterback nor to be a top player in the NBA nor to win a marathon. A six pack does seem required to be a top male underwear model though. Six packs probably look easy since every guy with them seems to not own a single shirt at all.



Secretaz said:


> ...but women have to get a plastic surgery to get boobs.


Remember the law of gravity they taught you about in science class. Well, big boobs suffer greatly over time from gravity. Those women with a major rack will be needing a visit to the same plastic surgeon for a major life in the future. Unless they're comfortable with boobs at waist level as time goes on.

Also, you don't specify what size you deem inadequate. Most guys aren't looking for some freakishly large boobs that are obviously implants as double-Ds that point straight out do not exist anywhere in nature. They also need to be in proportion to frame. Huge boobs on a tiny woman look very much out of place.

And if you have a nice a**, that will take men's attention off the front anyhow. At least it gets my attention.


----------



## Secretaz

UltraShy said:


> And if you have a nice a**, that will take men's attention off the front anyhow. At least it gets my attention.


What if a woman without boobs does not have a nice äss? Is there anything nice in her body then?


----------



## UltraShy

BobbyByThePound said:


> I'm sure guys with six-packs are (often) perceived as attractive but a guy doesn't have to have one to be attractive. *I'm sure any women reading this can think of guys they like who aren't super muscular*.


Six packs & super muscular are two very different things. Six packs are moderate amount of muscle & damn near no fat to hide it.

Super muscular just means bulky giant.


----------



## UltraShy

Secretaz said:


> What if a woman without boobs does not have a nice äss? Is there anything nice in her body then?


I think you're worrying too much. This seems the opposite of the classic "Do these jeans make my a** look fat?" query.


----------



## AfarOff

I don't care, but I still prefer women who have curves. I think women are lovely as whole... so I don't care really, but I can't help but love curvaceousness..


----------



## Joe

Not really, they can still have a pretty face.


----------



## arnie

..and of course this is a public poll... :roll


----------



## Secretaz

arnie said:


> ..and of course this is a public poll... :roll


And so what?


----------



## Tentative

I don't care, but I still prefer women who have curves. If I could pick between a woman with curves and without curves, assuming their personality, looks etc. is the same, I'd pick the woman with the curves. It's an unrealistic situation, though. For me, it's not a majorly decisive factor.


----------



## NoIce

Curves arn't important at all to me.

There are so many other things which are more attractive to have. Actually, I find the sometimes present "Real women have curves" implication, or the view that "Real men" like curves to be a bit obnoxious.


----------



## LordScott

its ok with me.. although I do like some boobs.. doesnt need to be big


----------



## Luka92

I like curves, but it's not that important to me.


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## thewall

I'm not a guy, but I think some would find it to be a turn on and to others it would be a turn off.

And I think that's pretty much how it goes with nearly all physical characteristics. Some will like certain traits, some won't. It's a tough reality when you're a perfectionist.


----------



## UKPhobe

Depends on the girl.

Some look best with curves, some without. 

Take for example Claire Richards (of Steps fame). I always thought she looked better as a size 12-14 then when she was a size 8-10. On the other hand Alexa Chung looks good being slim and wouldn't look right with curves.


----------



## Cletis

It's not necessary but a curvy woman is ohhhh soooo sexy. :yes


----------



## Jinxx

I'm a gal that was always on the curious side before my boyfriend so I'll go ahead & post what I have to say.

_I don't care, but I still prefer women that have curves._

I love curves but if a woman is pretty enough then so be it even though I have a feeling a lot of people are only voting "I don't care" just cause they're scared of offending someone with their true opinion cause I just about went with _I don't care_ just to sound less harsh.


----------



## fonz

It's not important,I can think of a lot of hot women with little curves


----------



## leave me alone

I like curves, but it depends on a girl... a woman without curves can be equally sexy.

So my vote goes to "_I don't care"._


----------



## anomalous

Doesn't matter to me. I've obsessed over girls who were rail thin, probably had A-cups and not much of an @$s. And I don't mean that I liked them in spite of their physical appearance; it was the reason I found them attractive.

I suppose there might come a point where if the girl had absolutely NO chest -- like, less than a 2" protrusion -- it would affect my attraction. That's the only exception I can think of in the vein of what the OP is talking about.


----------



## mezzoforte

Wow, I'm actually surprised that so many guys don't care


----------



## Luna Sea

It's not a turn on, but it wouldn't put me off a girl at all.


----------



## bakariu

To be honest with me it is I need a chick with atleast a trina build:boogie but everyone is different some like em with no curves


----------



## Rixy

I like curves, but it's not necessary. I don't like how people bash skinny girls with this "12 year old boy" shtick. Now I hear skinny girls longing for curves. It's sort of analogous to whenever girls wish they were thinner.


----------



## rdrr

All women have curves.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Curves are a huge turn-on for me. Just about any woman I have been attracted to has had curves in some part of their body.

Granted for me, no curves equals no go for me, but skinny women without much in the curves department can be sexy in some ways


----------



## meeps

rdrr said:


> All women have curves.


yep


----------



## kiirby

I have a very weak grasp of what people are talking about when they mention curves. Is it just some all encompassing term for a progressive and more acceptable body ideal? Do I get brownie points for vocally expressing a preference for something other than underweight conducive-to-eating-disorder skinny? That's how it works, right? Right.


To the original question: no, of course not.


----------



## Valentine

Don't care. My favorite part of a girl is her smile and then her eyes.


----------



## letitrock

Secretaz said:


> No boobs, no butt, nothing. What do you think?
> Be honest please.


When you say curves, I'm not even thinking of the boobs and the butt, I'm thinking of the torso, I like hips on women, she can be a size 2, but still have a defined waist and hips that flare out and that's hot.

But an athletic, muscley body on a female where her torso is almost a straight line up and down, is not hot to me;

This is kind of a bad example cause the woman isn't straight up and down like a boy, but still, even though she has some curve to her, I would prefer she had more, more hips and thighs and *** and yes, more boobs would help too. Her frame is just too slight and slim right now, it needs to be more sexy and curvy and soft


----------



## Olesya

nemesis1 said:


> Your only 16, *still time to develop. Lots of women dont 'blossom out' until late teens or early twenties*.


Yea, I've heard that since I was 14 or something, and now I see that I am stuck being the way I am now. So it doesn't necessarily works for everybody, and stop saying that. gets annoying after a while.


----------



## successful

Yes, Some what.
Women should have curves.


----------



## successful

mezzoforte said:


> Wow, I'm actually surprised that so many guys don't care


They're most likely lying to not seem shallow, or just plain weird


----------



## Secretaz

rdrr said:


> All women have curves.


So are the ones without curves men or what?


----------



## nemesis1

Olesya said:


> Yea, I've heard that since I was 14 or something, and now I see that I am stuck being the way I am now. So it doesn't necessarily works for everybody, and stop saying that. gets annoying after a while.


You sound bitter that it didnt happen for you. Curves are not everything, im sure plenty of obese women would love to trade their body for one with no curves.


----------



## Selbbin

Secretaz said:


> What if a woman without boobs does not have a nice äss? Is there anything nice in her body then?


Well, no/small boobs are very appealing to a lot of men. So... yes.

Here's a shocking revelation... different men like different types of bodies.


----------



## Selbbin

successful said:


> They're most likely lying to not seem shallow, or just plain weird


Both this and the post before are just your opinions. I'm a self-confessed opinionated jerk. I don't give a flying F what people here think.

But i don't care about curves and have seen some girls without curves, without boobs, and without a butt that I want to, as a famous comic lothario once eluded to, 'treat like a biplane' by getting in her five times a day and taking her to heaven and back.

Last I checked I was a man, regardless of some people's idiotic definitions of what it is or is not to be a man. I need one thing to be a man and it sure has nothing to do with my mind.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Not particularly in my books. I've met a few lasses in my life who I thought were cute as a result of not having the above. Its where the cute/hawt divide occurs.


----------



## Olesya

nemesis1 said:


> You sound bitter that it didnt happen for you. Curves are not everything, im sure plenty of obese women would love to trade their body for one with no curves.


I know curves aren't everything, just sometimes it's frustrating.


----------



## Innamorata

I like curves. I used to be really skinny and ate more so I put on weight and got more curves. I think slim girls can be very attractive, but I'm not a fan of girls who have absolutely nothing. Not that I've seen many girls like that, most have some curves to them even if they're very slim.


----------



## NatureFellow

Secretaz said:


> What if a woman without boobs does not have a nice äss? Is there anything nice in her body then?


Attraction comes down to many more factors than just physical, even when we don't realise it. That's probably why I fancied this girl before who was thin as a twig. I would also like to point out that everyone has a butt regardless of its size loool :teeth

The majority of women on this site probably oversee what is actually there anyway. But as we all know that's down to self esteem issues and other issues that makes them hate themselves in every little way possible. :um

Also, as said above you're still in the 'development stage' 
Have a nice day, toodles.


----------



## rdrr

Secretaz said:


> So are the ones without curves men or what?


Men also have curves.


----------



## jgentle

its hot


----------



## anomalous

successful said:


> They're most likely lying to not seem shallow, or just plain weird


I'm dead serious in that it doesn't matter to me, other than the disclaimer about how they need _some_ chest. Otherwise, I'm always perplexed when I hear people rag on "boyish" girls who have the "12-year-old" frame, etc., because that's always been fine by me. I'd say really thin with A-cups is about equal in attractiveness to a gal with an average BMI and C-cups. Ideal is probably a bit below average weight with B-cups and _slight_ curves.


----------



## UKPhobe

successful said:


> They're most likely lying to not seem shallow, or just plain weird


Rubbish :roll

What's that based on?


----------



## TheWeeknd

It's not a turn off!!! pretty face, nice personality>>>>>>>boobs,a**, w.e


----------



## Selbbin

UKPhobe said:


> Rubbish :roll
> 
> What's that based on?


His own likes and dislikes and, in order to substantiate it and deny being what he accuses others of, he states that whatever he likes must be the norm.


----------



## estse

Personality matters most, even if that personality is hidden in life due to SA.


----------



## Whatev

TheWeeknd said:


> It's not a turn off!!! pretty face, nice personality>>>>>>>boobs,a**, w.e


Agreed.


----------



## Selbbin

It's not a bad thing! It's often very appealing. It's not that people will like you despite it, it's people will like you _because _of it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Not really. I'm more of a face person.


----------



## meeps

Secretaz said:


> So are the ones without curves men or what?


All women technically have curves. Our bodies are just more curvy naturally than men's bodies. In some women it is more pronounced, and I'm sure this is what you are referring to.



successful said:


> Women should have curves.


:roll


----------



## UKPhobe

Selbbin said:


> His own likes and dislikes and, in order to substantiate it and deny being what he accuses others of, he states that whatever he likes must be the norm.


Well either that or he's been taken in by the dodgy PUA material. :roll


----------



## applesauce5482

It's not a turn off.


----------



## arnie

BTW: What happened to the "What do you think about Secretaz" thread?


----------



## AussiePea

Not a turn-off, but I do prefer a girl with some curves!


----------



## Secretaz

arnie said:


> BTW: What happened to the "What do you think about Secretaz" thread?


It got deleted


----------



## Luna Sea

Btw, would you say Keira Knightley has curves? No. No boobs, no butt, still lusted after by a huge amount of men. Or Natalie Portman.


----------



## lkkxm

TristanS said:


> It's not a turn on, but it wouldn't put me off a girl at all.


^ this


----------



## Hopeful25

You don't have to be ridiculously curvy for me to be interested, but no curves at all is indeed a turn-off.


----------



## successful

Selbbin said:


> His own likes and dislikes and, in order to substantiate it and deny being what he accuses others of, he states that whatever he likes must be the norm.


No. Most normal, straight men like women with curves. Why do you think men look back at women when they walk past them? It's to see if they have a nice *** & shape.

They're sure not looking at their shoes or the back of their head i can tell you that..


----------



## Hopeful25

Also, "women without curves are not real women"? I wouldn't go that far, that's really negatively geared towards non-curvy women :?


----------



## Parcius

I think that regardless of how a woman looks, ALL girls are REAL girls!


----------



## Nekomata

Don't care much, but curves are a plus - or at least the kind of curves that arn't obtained through being overweight <.<;


----------



## To22

"I don't care, but I still prefer women who have curves"

Eh, a flat bottom kinda bothers me a bit but other than that I don't care. The face, skin, and feet are of utmost importance!-physically of course =P


----------



## Toppington

It's not a must, but I do love curves because of how obsessed I tend to get with the *** when it comes to women. :b I've been attracted to plenty of petite girls too though. Just in a lot more of a vanilla sense, I guess? Without going into too much detail. Creep status confirmed.


----------



## flarf

it would be a little weird if a woman was composed of straight lines... they'd be kind of pointy and difficult to hug, etc.


----------



## Khantko

Secretaz said:


> No boobs, no butt, nothing. What do you think?
> Be honest please.


turn off for me. Curves and soft features define a woman for me, but there are millions of guys out there that are attracted to slim girls so no worries


----------



## Witan

Generally it's good to have an anonymous poll if you want honest replies, but I went ahead and voted anyway, and I was honest.

::avoids tomatoes:: :hide


----------



## Witan

letitrock said:


> When you say curves, I'm not even thinking of the boobs and the butt, I'm thinking of the torso, I like hips on women, she can be a size 2, but still have a defined waist and hips that flare out and that's hot.
> 
> But an athletic, muscley body on a female where her torso is almost a straight line up and down, is not hot to me;
> 
> This is kind of a bad example cause the woman isn't straight up and down like a boy, but still, even though she has some curve to her, I would prefer she had more, more hips and thighs and *** and yes, more boobs would help too. Her frame is just too slight and slim right now, it needs to be more sexy and curvy and soft


I pretty much agree with what you said.

As for this particular chick, I'd say the boobs are perfect, but the hips could definitely be wider, the waist a tad narrower, plus a little extra meat on those bones. "Toned stomachs" just never appealed to me.


----------



## millenniumman75

The only curves I don't like are the inverted trapezoid hip area. You know, where the buttocks are skinny and the hips are big. It's supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## Iota

What about men with curves? They have feelings too.


----------



## BKrakow

Secretaz said:


> What if a woman without boobs does not have a nice äss? Is there anything nice in her body then?


not saying you have to change at all, but if you're worried about your butt being too flat/not nice enough, exercises like squats and lunges will definitely make it fill out. the *** is a muscle, after all. take it from a fellow skinny minnie


----------



## Venkska

I don't care


----------

